# Fish tanks attributed to housefires; Ban fishkeeping!



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

I was only joking about "Ban fishkeeping" but thank god fishkeeping is not at risk for being banned as are all of my other hobbies...

So here is why I started this topic:

I have heard that fish tanks are known to cause house fires. My uncle's friends had their house burn down because of electrical problems with their fish tank. This happened while they were on vacation 

(why oh why do peoples houses always burn down when they are on vacation?)

Apparently, after the incident, these people did a little research, and found that fish tanks were a common cause of housefires!!!

I happen to have:

fishtank: 1
house: 1

Does anyone know what the exact causes of these fires are? I'm guessing flaming power filters or something...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe the filter was cheap and got overloaded... ???


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

maybe the didnt do the "drip loop" i believe its called with the cords, and the water ran down? or something wasnt properly installed.


----------



## pyrofish (May 18, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> maybe the didnt do the "drip loop" i believe its called with the cords, and the water ran down? or something wasnt properly installed.


Yes, that does seem quite possible. I think water in one of those power strip things would cause a short...And possibly a fire...Or so I've been told...

I'll ask for more info on that specific case the next time I get the chance.

But what I've been hearing is that in general, fish tanks can be a fire hazard, and make up a good portion of electrical fires. I'm not sure if this is true or not, but If I find any usefull statistics I'll post them.

And as a side note, nobody's country is ACTUALLY going to ban fishkeeping because of this sort of thing, right? That would suck...


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I bet you anything that candles cause far more fires than fishtanks, and I don't think anyone is about to ban candles.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

And little kids playign with lighters, matches, turing on stoves thy get hungery in the morning cause there mom is to lazy to get out of bed, meth labs, gas leaks, cigarettes, cigars and the list gose on


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

Just make sure you're fish tank is almost as big as your house so there's enough water to put out the fire.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I have a dream that my living space is surrounded by volume of water and fish...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sbsociety said:


> Just make sure you're fish tank is almost as big as your house so there's enough water to put out the fire.


haha ah so true!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

ive heard rumors of a special tank thats fire safe with special built filters wires glass hood its suppose to be fire safe. unless they already have that then i think people should buy that stuff if it saves your home.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Couple guys here had a apt. building fire, have some large reef tanks, supposdly they suck up alot of smoke killing off everything in tank then explode or something...


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

lol that sux. in some way its a funny thought but then it really isnt.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

What good is a tank that is fire safe unlss you live in a one level house with concrte flooring, anything would crash through the burning floor.
Yes water will absorb smoke, the same way moisture n the iside of the car windows abosorbs the smoke from cigarettes and cigars


----------

